# How to: UDS Smoker



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Got ta diggin around and found some pics of my last build, so here goes:









An open top drum. This one had soy ink in it an thus a liner (red coating on the inside), so I used by turbo weed burner to burn out the drum and as much of the liner as I could.









This shows the interior a the drum after a burn out an rinse. I got the drum red hot, if it didn't gas off then it ain't never gonna, cause it will never get that hot again. I also used a wire brush in my angle grinder to help remove the liner after the burn.









A coat of high heat primer made lay out lots easier. This shows where the 3 - 3/4 inch close nipples go fer air intakes, the two great locations an where the water tight fittin goes for temp probe wires.









I used closet shelf brackets an added the shelf and closet pole. Nice ta set stuff on while yer smokin an a good place to hang tools and towels.









This shows the U bolts what hold the weber grill racks. It also shows the aluminum flat stock I rolled and riveted to the top edge a the drum so the weber grill lid sits better.









This one shows the top grate, a thermo probe going inside fer temp checks an the very top of the thermo for the drum temp.

You drill 3 1 inch holes near the bottom which accept the 3/4 inch close nipples. These will thread into the 1 inch holes an then are locked from behind with conduit nuts.

Your firs rack will be 23 to 24 inchs above the bottom of yer drum. The second rack will be just below the lip of the drum.

For a charcoal basket, I used expanded metal mesh, cut it 32 inchs long an 10 inchs high. This gets wrapped around a replacement charcoal grate from a weber grill an tied to the grate with mechanics wire. The rolled mesh is tied together using bolts and washers.

I then add bolts of about 3 inch length (4 of them) to the charcoal great fer legs. I also use a meat feed pan as my ash pan. I'll have ta get some pics of all that.

The drum is painted with high heat ceramic paint. Many just use bbq grill paint which works just fine.

I added the wheels ta mine to make it easier to move an keep it up off the ground.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

It is the best thing ever! When I kill this red bullet type smoker I might just have to talk Dear son in law for a barrel! Thanks for putting it all up for us here!:thankyou:


----------



## bluethumb (Aug 1, 2010)

Awesome smoker!! I just did a 10lb pork butt on mine for 15 hours and it is sooooo good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

What great instructions! The photos really help. Thanks, oldcoot!


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

here's my smoker, I welded it together yrs ago out of junk laying around.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Sweet!I have to try that!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

lotsoflead said:


> here's my smoker, I welded it together yrs ago out of junk laying around.


Now that is a crazy use for a Lil'Red-Wagon ...


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I think I can see a project looming in my future, but I don't think my grandson would give up his "Radio Flyer".


----------



## dragon5126 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm not particularly keen onmost smoked foods so I never invested in a smoker, but there were times I wished I had one. Like Davarm, I guess I have a project coming up...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Done properly (commercial generally stinks) it be some a the finest eatin round. Fish, cheese, pork an beef just ta name a few. Eat somethin made my a real pitmaster an you might enjoy it more.

A feller I know didn't like chicken, his wife enjoyed the smoked chicken, so one day she made a half a chicken fer herself an him a sammie. He came in fer lunch, asked what was cookin, she told him smoked chicken, he was eatin his sammie and her the chicken, finally he asked fer a bite. Been eatin smoked chicken ever since.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

How do you smoke cheese without melting it?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Cheese smokin be done in a converted ice box smoker I built fer doin ham, sausage, cheese an such. Be electric so I can keep them temps down. Gotta smoke at bout 80 degree's.

Generally smoke the cheese in the spring, fall er winter when the temps stay down so the cheese don't melt. After smokin ya vac bag it an let it rest fer at least two weeks in the ice box.

This smoker got a remote smoke generator what I built just fer this type a stuff.










Here be some cheese ready fer a rest:










I usually smoke cheese bout 6 hours, dependin on the weather an the cheese. I like hickory wood er maple fer the smoke.


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

OCH, I love your UDS build! Gonna try one this summer!



Jason said:


> How do you smoke cheese without melting it?


Hey Jason, smoked Gouda is like heaven.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

A UDS build be perty simple an there efficient. Generally get my smokin done with a 1/3 ta 1/2 bag a charcoal briqs. Use more in the winter then in mild weather. 

I've got several smokers an this en be the one I use most.


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

OCH,
Can you splain how this unit works? Looks extremely involved, but if it is relatively easy to build and use, can't argue results.
Thanks!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

The UDS be the drum unit (blue an orange) the other unit be my fridge smoker.

UDS got a charcoal basket what sets on the bottom in the center. Ya fill that basket full a charcoal an several pieces a smokin wood round a tin can what be in the center a the basket. Light bout 10 coals an put in the tin can an pull the can out. Put the basket in the smoker an add in yer racks then yer meat.

Once ya get ta bout 250 degree's ya start throttelin back the air on the valves in the bottom a the drum till ya can maintain 250 degree's. One basket a coals generally lasts me fer the entire smoke. 

A UDS once ya get the temp set maintains it real well without havin ta fuss with it much. Also very effecient.


----------

